# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Info: Wat dekt de basisverzekering?

## Leontien

Het basispakket komt in grote lijnen overeen met het huidige ziekenfondspakket of de dekking van een zgn. standaardpakket polis. 
In het basispakket zit: 
Geneeskundige zorg, waaronder zorg door huisartsen, ziekenhuizen, medisch specialisten en verloskundigenZiekenhuisverblijfTandheelkundige zorg (tot 18 jaar, vanaf 18 jaar alleen specialistische tandheelkunde en het kunstgebit)HulpmiddelenGeneesmiddelenKraamzorgZiekenvervoer (ambulance en zittend vervoer)Paramedische zorg (beperkt fysiotherapie/oefentherapie, logopedie, ergotherapie, dieetadvisering)Bron: http://zorgverzekering.blogo.nl/?COMMENTS/717/7805

----------

